

Text message blows up suicide bomber by accident - FSecurePal
http://www.leaderpost.com/news/Text+message+blows+suicide+bomber+accident/4172966/story.html#ixzz1CEXYNNTR

======
grisha
Spam saving lives.

~~~
swombat
Bad business, though: they lost a customer.

~~~
pavel_lishin
But saved a dozen potential ones.

------
dpritchett
This happened on the 2009 Christmas episode of _Bones_.

A guy gets forced into a suicide bomb vest and then it's prematurely
detonated. The trigger turned out to be a radio signal from a nearby pirate
radio broadcaster who happened to be on the same frequency as the bomber's
detonator.

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1541172/synopsis>

------
guynamedloren
So, does this make the one who sent the text message a murderer?

~~~
kurokikaze
Message was sent by robot (automated congratulations from mobile operator).
So, does this make it a murder of human by robot?

~~~
mrleinad
They're here to protect us! I knew it!

------
tyng
So the bombing at the airport wasn't an isolated incident, but a planned
attack. What's the motive behind it? Why Russia?

~~~
woodpanel
that's why <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Chechen_War>

The chechnyan islamists have been terrorizing the area since the 1990s.

they were the first ones that i know of, that used the 'force' of producing
and distributing videos of 'peer' civlians getting beheaded.

~~~
iwwr
The Russian (government) is responsible for a fair share of civilian
slaughter. This does not excuse terrorism, just shows that there is no
righteous side in this war.

As a side note, the airport attack could not have been prevented by the nude
scanners.

~~~
ZoFreX
As a side note, the airport had at least one nude scanner when I flew out of
it several years ago.

~~~
jacquesm
I think you only underscore his point further.

~~~
ZoFreX
At the time it wasn't general use, I only went through it due to special
circumstances. And no, of course they had no effect, you don't get scanned to
go into the arrivals lounge.

------
sbierwagen
That's why you buy a new pre-paid phone to use as the trigger.

~~~
zyb09
Just use an Android phone and set up Tasker to trigger on a special keyword in
the SMS, not just any SMS.

~~~
chopsueyar
Prepaid Android phone or have them sign a two-year contract?

------
coryl
She started the new year off with a bang.

------
jacquesm
So, how about sending a text message to every phone every 5 minutes. Vendors
could agree on a message they will ignore that will just set off the vibration
motor in the phone. You'd have to hack the firmware to get around that, which
I would consider beyond the skills of most bomb makers, if not all of them.

Of course it would take a few years to phase out all the old phones but you
could then pretty much spot a potential bomber by checking the age of the
IMEI.

~~~
cryptoz
No. Absolutely not. Are you being sarcastic? I would never buy a phone that
vibrated every 5 minutes, that would drive me insane.

That's yet another way to show that the terrorists win every single time. What
better way to change the world than to force every single cell phone to annoy
the bloody hell out of its user? Who needs to keep killing people when you're
able to constantly and continuously annoy every single person in the Western
world?

------
schtono
Why should she use a text-message for a belt bomb? Wouldn't a simple switch be
sufficient?

I don't think this is a credible source.

~~~
dagw
Remote triggers on suicide bombs are not uncommon. Either in case the suicide
bomber gets cold feet and can't push the button or so that a spotter with a
better tactical view can trigger the bomb at the optimal moment.

~~~
cma
It also can be for quasi religious reasons, similar to the American practice
of having several people throw the switch in an execution, with only one of
the switches being live.

~~~
jacquesm
And to remove the fact that you are committing suicide from your cosmic slate
which may very well be against your religion.

~~~
rickenharp
So the plan is to get into heaven on a technicality?

~~~
jacquesm
Mobsters taking confession on their deathbeds in return for a large chunk of
cash? When it comes to self delusion humanity has no limits.

